# POT LUCK SUPPER for the 2017 DQ Memorial Shoot at the Rock Ranch



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2017)

Once again, we are planning one of our fantastic "pot luck suppers" on Saturday evening at the DQM shoot. please post what you plan to bring, or at least what you hope to bring. Like always, we will provide the paper wares and cutlery. We need all categories for it to be successful! I will start out:

TNGIRL:   tater salad, sweet cole slaw, corn off the cob, deviled eggs, dessert.
Dennis and Sheila: Gumbo
Martin: Dutch Oven Dessert
Jeff H: Dutch Oven Venison Stew
Charlie2Arrow: store bought fried chicken!!!!
Todd and Michelle: mac and cheese, dessert
dm/wolfskin: wild pig and rice and more
Donnie Poole: questionable.....
LamarRJ: baked beans and rolls
The Fosters: venison meatloaf, veggie salad, dessert, sweet tea
Jeff Kitchens: cake
southwoodshunter aka Wander: potato salad, 2 kinds of pasta salad, butterfinger cake


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2017)

Gumbo for us


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 1, 2017)

Dutch oven dessert


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 1, 2017)

Dutch Oven stew with deer meat, potatoes, carrots, mushrooms and onions.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 2, 2017)

Store bought fried chicken from me!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 4, 2017)

Is this the event in Ellaville that's in the Woody's Gathering forum?
Next weekend?


----------



## boissage (Mar 4, 2017)

The event is at the Rock Ranch on March 17-19. There is a flyer posted on another thread.  Next weekend is the SGTP shoot in Ellaville. It's the second Sat. each month until deer season.

Look at the TBG Memorial Shoot thread for more info.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks!
Is the Ellaville event also a dutch oven gathering?


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks!
> Is the Ellaville event also a dutch oven gathering?



yes it is, but we have had very little interest...thing is Dave, bring something and your guitar and camp with us! wether you shoot or not we will enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 6, 2017)

The Cooks will be bringing mac and cheese, and a dessert.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2017)

Been catchin coons and possums thinkin bout bringin both


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 11, 2017)

Some wild pig and rice and who knows what else I might put in the pot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2017)

coming up fast folks, would be VERY helpful to add your name and food item down so we can be sure to cover most areas!!! thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2017)

Key lime pie from Cindy and I.
Doubt we'll camp,unless there's a motel close by.We're both too old and stove up to sleep much in a tent.
Should we bring folding tables for supper and a 30 cup electric coffeepot for Sunday morning?


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 15, 2017)

Venison meatloaf, veggie salad and dessert.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 15, 2017)

Sweet tea too!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 15, 2017)

Cake


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 16, 2017)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Cake



It will be good see you Jeff.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been informed by my daughter that Saturday is my grandboys first ball games of the season.
Sorry,but we have to go.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 16, 2017)

Bringing potato salad, 2 kinds of pasta salad & a Butterfinger cake dessert not sure what else.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 17, 2017)

looking forward to see ya'll!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2017)

The Potluck Supper was once again a success!
Thanks to everyone to brought stuff, helped set up and clean up, and to Tomi for organizing the food list.

Meats, stews, potatoes, vegetables, potato, pasta and bean salads, plenty of sweets.
Our friend Roger B would of enjoyed this feast, and he was sure missed.

Good folks, good food, and good times. Making memories.
I was proud to be there.


----------

